# Rate/review this intermediate strength/hypertrophy training program



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Upper/Lower routine.

Upper 1

Bench press 5 x 5 (ramping to top set of 5x5)

Incline press 4 x 10

Shoulder press 5 x 5 (ramping to top set)

Upright row/raises

Bent over row 5 x 5 (ramping to top set)

Pull ups 3 x as many as possible

Bycep to warmdown with

Lower 1

Squat 5 x 5 (ramping)

Leg press/front raises/calf raises superset 4 x 10

Abs

Upper 2

Bench press 2 x 5(ramping - same as Mondays top set) 1 x 3 +2-5lbs

Flat dumbbell bench 3 x 10

OH press - 2 x 5(ramping - same as Mondays top set) 1 x 3 +2-5lbs

Dumbbell shoulder press 2 x 8

Raises/accessory 3 x 10

Cable row 3 x 10

Pullups 3 x as many possible

Tricep to warm down with

Lower 2

Squat warmup 2 x 5 - 1 x 3 + 5lb of Mondays heavy 1x5

Deadlift 4 x 5

Behind leg curls 4 x 10 supersetted with calf raises

Front squats to finish (not too heavy, practice form)

The idea of this workout is to allow progression on the upper1/lower1 days by increasing your 1x5 last set with the weight used on the upper 2/lower 2 day, so increasing by 2-5lbs each Monday.

Supplement excersizs with higher rep ranges are used for hyptrophy but should also apply progressive overload where possible, though main lifts are most important.

Will be ran ON-ON-OFF-ON-ON- OFF REPEAT


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Not too sure about it i think you will struggle to recover on that many workouts,be better m w f then the weekend off.


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

have changed it to

Day 1 - chest/shoulder/tri - 21 sets

Bench press 5 x 5 (ramping to top set of 5x5)

Incline press 4 x 10

Shoulder press 5 x 5 (ramping to top set)

raises 4 x 8

Dips 3 x 8

Tricep

Day 2 - Legs/ Back - 20

Squat 5 x 5 (ramping)

Leg curl/Calf raises 5 x 10

Bent over row 5 x 5 (ramping to top set)

Pull ups 5 x as many as possible

Bicep

Off

Day 3 Shoulder/Chest/Tri -

Bench press 2 x 5(ramping - same as Mondays top set) 1 x 3 +2-5lbs

Flat dumbbell bench 4 x 10

Incline press 3 x 10

OH press - 2 x 5(ramping - same as Mondays top set) 1 x 3 +2-5lbs

Dumbbell shoulder press 4 x 8

Raises/accessory 3 x 10

Triceps to warm down with

Day 4. Back/Legs

Lead down bent over row 3 x 10

Wide grip pulldown 3 x 8

Squat 2 x 5 - 1 x 3 + 5lb of Mondays heavy 1x5

Deadlift 4 x 5

Behind leg curls 4 x 10 super-setted with calf raises

Off

OFf

REPEAT

better? also will have whole 2 days recovery


----------



## JCE (Apr 17, 2012)

why is it you do more than one body part more than once a week when natty? just interested


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Frequency when natty from the research i have done is superior to once per week...

muscle recovery takes 48-74 hours, and hypertophy can occur from only 6 sets per muscle... so why not take advantage and work them out more often than working them once, and having them sitting doing nothing for more than 4 days...? doesnt make sense IMO...?


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

i work every muscle group 2-3 times a week.got much better results then once a week.keeping total sets to 10-12 pr week.your program look well though through


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

i work every muscle once a week and it works, frequency may cause overtraining


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

kev1 said:


> i work every muscle once a week and it works, frequency may cause overtraining


Like the word may, do some research on the subject may enhance your training. It may work, but is it optimal?

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/training-frequency-for-mass-gains.html


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good to me. I'm doing something similar, 2nd half of the week ill go higher reps though, 12-15 for most things and higher for legs. I don't get much from the usual once per week way of training.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Solid. A natty should train with minimum of 2x week frequency. Just keep adding weight to the main lifts and you will grow.

Similar to what I do, but I have a much difference rep ranges


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

if it works for you keep doing if not change i personally go through periods of training each muscle every five days and once per week keeps it interesting aswel


----------

